# Nazi gas valve



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Found this under a house we repiped.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

That's interesting. If it was made in Germany during the Reich years.

During the nazi years, the germans had their own version of the UL underwriters laboratories. They still do but back then most everything made in Gemany recieved a stamp with the their mark. The only stamp I have ever seen is the Reichsadler. It's the eagle holding a wreath with a swastika in the middle.

I've seen alot of old machine shop equipment that was imported from Germany during the mid to late 30s that has the Reichsadler, but I never seen anything with just the swasika.

That's a interesting find, kinda creepy though.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

that's very cool! I ran into one like that once, but I couldn't snag it, it was still in use... probably leaking...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The swastika was used as a logo by Crane Valve company back before the Nazi's adapted it as their symbol.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Crane used to make tons of stuff, another said story of an American manufacturing powerhouse down the tubes.


----------

